# Recording locals without service



## o2cats (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a follow up from a thread in the general Dish Network Forum. I wanted to try to get a HD DVR without fees. It was suggested to build a HTPC or purchase a Sony HD250/500. MY HD ready set does not have HDMI so the HTPC will not get me what I need. I was outbid on the Sonys and was a little worried about their program guide at a higher price. I decided to buy a DN DVR 625 on EBay and reinstate service since I still had my Dish 500 up and I would not have to be on contract until something else came up. I hooked up the unit but have not called to start service yet. I noticed that a full program guide is downloaded and I was able to record the "free" channels like Dish Network Help. 

My questions are; 

If you hook up a 942, or any DN HD DVR for that matter, and scan in the local OTA digital channels, will you be able to record them without DN service?

If it worked, would it be against any DN policies?

Thanks


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I sure you can record, but without service you will not have an electronic program guide and thus all your recordings will have to be set up manually.


----------

